# Butter To Pot Ratio?



## 420nugglet (Apr 9, 2010)

i have a pound of shake that is pretty high quality(for shake). How much butter should i use to make potent canna butter?


----------



## Dysprositos (Apr 9, 2010)

i have heard it is one stick of _butter_ to one eight of an ounce of _marijuana. _I would cook a little at a time to make sure you don't mess a big batch up. I will check a cannabis recipe book i have. EDIT:


----------



## Dysprositos (Apr 9, 2010)

First of all you should try and find a recpie to make sacred ghee or rather a purer form to make cannabutter except better. My recipe book, "The Art & Science of Cooking With Cannabis" by Adam Gottlieb says for 1 pound of melted butter add several ounces. Several means 3-4 depending on the high in each slice, piece, cookie, etc.. Hope this helps.


----------



## maxyule (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok, the short answer is: there is no ratio... first you pick fat, u can use olive oil, veg oil, lard, or most popular being butter. i've used ratios from 1/4oz per pound of butter up to 5oz in 1 1/2 pound of butter. its all to do with the recipe after the butter, a cake, muffins ect, pick something that each portion has a comfortable amount of weed in. i use 2g per portion, but you can eat as many portions as ud like, and i stick to quickbreads such as muffins because prolonged exposure to heat breaks down cannibinoids. if you pm me a recipe i can give you a more clear cut answer.


----------



## grapesnowcone (Apr 10, 2010)

I simmered 2.8 grams of ground up bud, and 3 grams of purple crystaly plant trimmings in two tablespoons of butter with water for 25 minutes, let it cool in my fridge, poured the water off and used the butter to make three regular size chocolate chip cookies.. me and a friend ate 1 and a half cookies each, and didnt feel a thing.. why is that?


----------



## CaptainGreen (Apr 10, 2010)

Sorry to ask a question in a question but I have the same question I wanted to make a dozen decent hash cookies and from your guys's experience what is the best hash to butter ratio to give you a comfortable high?


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## spontcumb (Apr 11, 2010)

I just made some cannabutter and a bunch of peanut butter cookies on Friday. I made the butter in my slow cooker. I had a little over an ounce of trimmings, (these trimmings were coated in trichomes), tossed in a few buds of the blue berry I'm smoking, a pound of butter and a ton of kief. I let it simmer for 4 hours. 

I ended up with 32 pretty decent sized cookies. And these wonderful snacks ..... Mmmmm. One cookie will put you on the couch for most of the day and you can start feeling its effects in about 30 minutes after eating it. I ate 2 yesterday. I don't remember a freaking thing I did..lol. I think it would have been much more potent if I had only used 3/4 of a pound of butter instead. Oh well. They do the job!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 11, 2010)

I put like 4 oz or so into one pan of brownies... They were insane. I couldnt walk.


----------



## spontcumb (Apr 11, 2010)

I made an omelet this morning with some of the remaining butter.....I'm still walking, but barely. Those must have been some incredible brownies!!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 11, 2010)

ya man.. I had NO idea that they were going to be sooooo strong.. I gave them away with purchase of 1/8 and everyone said the same thing.. Honest to god the highest ive ever been in my life.. I had to go to sleep i was SOOOO stoned. I felt like i was shrooming..


----------



## 420nugglet (Apr 11, 2010)

thanks alot.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Apr 22, 2013)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=cannabutter+recipes

most recipes call for 1lb of butter per oz of cannabis...u can play around with that adding or putting in less depending on how strong you want your butter 

one of the things you will notice with the recipes is they all call for you to boil then simmer the mixture for HOURS some say 3 hrs some say 22-24 hours.This amount of time is important. it is required to extract the THC from the finely ground cannabis. DO NOT EXCEED 24 hrs, after 24 hrs the THC will degrade and the butter will go bitter


----------



## sacpirate (Apr 23, 2013)

we use over a lb of material to ten sticks of butter. strongest available on the market in norcal


----------



## brimck325 (Apr 23, 2013)

zip a stick


----------



## Erysichthon (Apr 24, 2013)

i use min 10g per stick. this batch i plan to cook tonight i will be doing 1oz in 1cup coconut oil (pulling out at least 3/4 cup for brownies). hoping for some impressive results as ive heard good things about coconut oil, and soy lecithin which i will be experimenting with as well. we get 9 brownies in the recipe we use, i have high hopes for these.


----------



## Oldbudman (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi was just putting this up for someone else to try n see if they get the same results. So I made cannabutter. My ratio is 3 250gs butter to 4 oz of trim.. I cook it in a slow cooker for 11 1/2hours. Trim thc is between 14 16%..striain do let it cool. As mistake was made by myself and it burns. Lol. Cool n separate. My cannabutter at the end weighed in 625gs.so good return for me anyway.. Then I make flapjacks. U will need oats. Syrup. Suger mustgovardo is best.. 200gs cannabutter.. Vanilla... Filling is up to u but I use chocolate chips... To make.. Just melt your cannabutter in a pan on low.. Add your syrup suger and stir until dissolved add your oats and mix well. Making sure all the oats are covered. Place all the ingredients in a bake tray and squeeze all the flapjack dwn so nice n flat. Then place in the oven on gas mark 2 3 depending on oven.. For about 30 35 mins. Or until edges are going brown.. Don't worry if still very soft they will harden up. Enjoy n plzzz let me know if theses happy flappys make u see bears shifting in the woods. Lol. Very strong n long lasting.. Enjoy oh n decarb first in the oven on 220 240 for 40 to 45 mins... Makes a big difference.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Jun 22, 2020)

Can someone explain how to make the butter? Im going to have plenty of bud and high quality trim from my harvest and i plan on making butter. Can any of you guys explain step by step process thanks!


----------



## spek9 (Jun 22, 2020)

maxyule said:


> can use olive oil, veg oil, lard, or most popular being butter.


You forgot my favourite one... coconut oil! Very low melting point, tastes wonderful, extremely healthy, and extremely good solubility.


----------



## spek9 (Jun 22, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> Can someone explain how to make the butter? Im going to have plenty of bud and high quality trim from my harvest and i plan on making butter. Can any of you guys explain step by step process thanks!


Just do a search with the site's search feature. Several people here (including me I think) have posted their procedures and recipes.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Jun 22, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Just do a search with the site's search feature. Several people here (including me I think) have posted their procedures and recipes.


I was just reading a post about gummies could you message me your recipe if you dont mind? For the butter and coconut oil. Thanks


----------



## spek9 (Jun 22, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> I was just reading a post about gummies could you message me your recipe if you dont mind? For the butter and coconut oil. Thanks


My procedures have changed drastically over the years to the point I now use a Magical Butter machine. Very simple:

- Break apart 2 ounces of product (I use ~75% bud, 25% sugar leaf)
- Decarb product at 245F for 25 minutes in the oven
- Add 4 cups of coconut oil
- Add the prepared product
- Turn the machine on

I've also done it in a double boiler configuration, both with a crock pot, and on the stove. However, because the Magical Butter machine chops up the product periodically during its cycle, when I did it before the machine, I would grind the product up in a coffee grinder before I decarboxylated.

When we do an oil run, we do several runs as mentioned above all at the same time. Usually a half pound worth of product at a time.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Jun 22, 2020)

spek9 said:


> My procedures have changed drastically over the years to the point I now use a Magical Butter machine. Very simple:
> 
> - Break apart 2 ounces of product (I use ~75% bud, 25% sugar leaf)
> - Decarb product at 245F for 25 minutes in the oven
> ...


How would i use the crockpot and stove technique? How long do i leave it on ECT


----------



## spek9 (Jun 22, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> How would i use the crockpot and stove technique?


Please, search! The information is on this site. I haven't used that method in years, so I don't recall off the top of my head, and since this is your project, the least you can do is do a preliminary look for yourself, instead of asking others to re-post stuff they've already taken the time to write out and post.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Jun 22, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Please, search! The information is on this site. I haven't used that method in years, so I don't recall off the top of my head, and since this is your project, the least you can do is do a preliminary look for yourself, instead of asking others to re-post stuff they've already taken the time to write out and post.


Thats was good dickhead


----------



## spek9 (Jun 22, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> Thats was good dickhead


You're a new member. I gave you good advice and assistance, then told you to search for yourself because the rest of the information you want is available with a tiny modicum of effort.

You then call me names?

Nice way to build up a reputation. Last thing I ever do for you.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Jun 22, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> Thats was good dickhead


If you don't know how to search here then try Google. There are not only thousands of recipes easily found through Google, but also sites that have calclulators for the ingredients based on THC percentages of the flower or concentrate you are using. I would give you a link but you seem like you could use the searching practice.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Jun 22, 2020)

spek9 said:


> You're a new member. I gave you good advice and assistance, then told you to search for yourself because the rest of the information you want is available with a tiny modicum of effort.
> 
> You then call me names?
> 
> Nice way to build up a reputation. Last thing I ever do for you.


This is an information forum you took the time to reply multiple times just to be a dick head when i forum member asks an simple question. You made butter in a crockpot as stated in the question above but some how cant remember the cook time?? Response look it up? Sounds like a dick head remark. Or maybe its because your canadian ehh???


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Jun 22, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> This is an information forum you took the time to reply multiple times just to be a dick head when i forum member asks an simple question. You made butter in a crockpot as stated in the question above but some how cant remember the cook time?? Response look it up? Sounds like a dick head remark. Or maybe its because your canadian ehh???


This forum also has a search bar. People are here to help those who at least put a little effort into learning. Those who need to be spoon fed need a mentor, not a forum.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Jun 22, 2020)

Maybe THIS will make things easier for you.


----------



## spek9 (Jun 22, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> You made butter in a crockpot as stated in the question above but some how cant remember the cook time??


It was five years ago. It is information I haven't used or needed in five years. 

You came here for instant gratification with the particular focus of putting in no effort whatsoever of your own. Not even a single search.

I told you exactly where you needed to look, all you had to do was click one button, type a couple of words. That's it.

With your laziness and attitude, I expect you to produce a mediocre product.

Good bye, and good luck with your efforts.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Jun 22, 2020)

Im an active member btw 


TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> This forum also has a search bar. People are here to help those who at least put a little effort into learning. Those who need to be spoon fed need a mentor, not a forum.


. Im an active member btw maybe neither of you can read plain english or can answer a simple question. That being said the debate is over with on to the next post without dick head responses regarding forum members inquiring about info


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Jun 22, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> Im an active member btw


What does that have to do with anything? If you put as much effort into a simple Google search, as you did bitching here, you'd be cooking your butter already.


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 22, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I now use a Magical Butter machine


Do you find that the MBM leaves behind a lot of chlorophyll because of the agitation? I've heard that, but have never used one myself.


----------



## spek9 (Jun 22, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> Do you find that the MBM leaves behind a lot of chlorophyll because of the agitation? I've heard that, but have never used one myself.


No more so than any other way I've done it.

We love the machine. "Set it and forget it" pretty much says it all. Cleanup is a breeze as well.

To boot, it does tinctures well, and safely too.


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 22, 2020)

spek9 said:


> No more so than any other way I've done it.
> 
> We love the machine. "Set it and forget it" pretty much says it all. Cleanup is a breeze as well.
> 
> To boot, it does tinctures well, and safely too.


Alright, Ron Popeil, you sold me!


----------



## spek9 (Jun 22, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> Alright, Ron Popeil, you sold me!


Was wondering if anyone would have gotten that near-obvious statement or not


----------



## KillaKane (Jun 23, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Just do a search with the site's search feature. Several people here (including me I think) have posted their procedures and recipes.


Yep hes right they are good


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Jul 19, 2020)

I had save my stems for about a year all ~17%thc and i have saved about two ounces plus I added 5 1to 2 gram bags of different strains to go with and I making it now with 4 unsalted butter sticks and 3 cups of water on low as possible in my slow cooker/steamer/drier multi use pot been at it for about 25 minutes I’m gonna go 4 hours
I did Decarb before I started to combine all into one pot

ps: To give you a idea The stems was in a 14oz or 500ml mason jar And the bottom 25% looked like kief and shake from all falling down from top
Also all of it is nothing but baby stems plucked while grinding

so all good weed can’t wait


----------



## steve870 (Jul 19, 2020)

noice good idea


----------

